# Residency for children



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone experienced the application for residence for a child recently? The latest request from the Camara is that my Duaghters UK Birth Certificate is translated officially into Portuguese. Is this really a requirement?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

It probably isn't a requirement at some camaras, but they tend to make the rules up as they go along, and it's invariably easier to just get them the bits of paper they demand than to argue. 

We didn't have this problem for our son as he was born in Portugal, but for our own they wanted every bit of paper going...This included having my wife's UK work contract translated at great expense, only for them to toss it back to us without a glance.

We had a harder time than most with our residency, but I sure don't miss PT bureaucracy!


----------

